#   >  / > [ LG] LG Flatron L1770HR -  ,     (  sleep mode)

## Red

!

         18 lcd  LG Flatron L1770HR        monitor     .           :
 ,    led    power button,      2    .  led         sleep mode.
    10       ,    ,      sleep mode   ,   !
                            .                          ..  :Blushing: 

  .

----------


## chipakos-original

> !
> 
>          18 lcd  LG Flatron L1770HR        monitor     .           :
>  ,    led    power button,      2    .  led         sleep mode.
>     10       ,    ,      sleep mode   ,   !
>                             .                          .. 
> 
>   .



     .   .     .      .   .       .

----------


## Red

> .   .     .      .   .       .


      Monitor?   ?
        ? 
    . :P

----------


## nyannaco

,  ,         ,    .        ,               .

----------


## Red

> ,  ,         ,    .        ,               .


'     .
   ,   .. 
      forum             .
          .

  ,            2016,          ,     ? 
    2-3   ,                .
   ,           .   tutorials       .
 ,   .       '       .    .

            .      ,         DIY tips  ,             .

----------


## p270

;   ;
                ;           





nyannaco

----------


## Red

> ;   ;
>                 ;           
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyannaco


   ..
     nyannaco                         tutorial.

                           .       .

                 .

----------


## Panoss

> ..
>      nyannaco                         tutorial.


   ,      ;
https://www.google.gr/search?q=tutorial+electronics+repair+tft&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=FeqwVqOaNebSyAOVsoP4Cw
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...en+repair+caps

----------


## Red

> ,      ;
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=tutorial+electronics+repair+tft&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=FeqwVqOaNebSyAOVsoP4Cw
> https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...en+repair+caps


                        . '     .
          .

    .
  ,   .

----------


## Panoss

,         ...         ...
   "     ,    ;      ;"

                 .

----------


## Red

> Κοίτα να δεις, δεν μας έχει ξανατύχει κάποιος που να μην ξέρει...πώς είναι ο πυκνωτής και να θέλει να επισκευάσει μόνιτορ...
> Σαν να λες "θέλω να αλλάξω καρμπιρατέρ στο αμάξι, ξέρει κανείς πού είναι; Στο πορτ μπαγκάζ ή στο καπό;"
> 
> Η σωστή συμβουλή για την ασφάλεια κάποιου που δεν ξέρει τόσο βασικά πράγματα είναι να μην το τολμήσει.


Το θέμα της ασφάλειας είναι απολύτως κατανοητό φίλε Πάνο και είναι κάτι που έχω υπόψη μου.

Κανείς όμως απο αυτούς που είχαν ένσταση δε μου είπε πχ "Τρελέ μου κάποια σημεία στο monitor παραμένουν φορτισμένα και τίθεται το θέμα της σωματικής σου ακεραιότητας".

Το επιχείρημα ήταν "Αφού δεν ξέρεις.. πως θα το φτιάξεις?". Που μεταξύ μας τώρα αυτή η ερώτηση με έφερνε και με φέρνει σε αμηχανία..είναι λίγο ειρωνική ερώτηση όταν διατυπώνεται σε μία κοινότητα που ονομάζεται "how to fix it".

Το γεγονός είναι οτι έχω μηδενικές γνώσεις και γι'αυτό στράφηκα σε ανθρώπους που ξέρουν και μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν.

Αν έχετε θέμα με αυτό το γεγονός είναι δικαίωμά σας να μη μοιραστείτε καμία πληροφορία μαζί μου.

----------


## UV.

φίλε Πέτρο εγώ νομίζω ότι αξίζεις απαντήσεων γιατί "τα έβαλες" με όλους και μου αρέσουν όσα είπες!

το πρόβλημα είναι ότι από μόνος σου απέτρεψες αυτούς που θα σου απαντούσαν
είναι απαράδεκτο να λες δεν γνωρίζεις τι είναι και πως είναι ένας πυκνωτής (έστω και για πλάκα) και να θέλεις να επισκευάσεις ένα σοφιστικέ μηχάνημα
δηλ δεν θα αλλάξεις ένα λαμπάκι και θα παίξει χρειάζονται πολλά περισσότερα και με λεπτομέριες ακόμη και στο κόλλημα των πυκνωτών

τέχνη και εμπειρία χρειάζεται και μόνο για να απασυναρμολογίσεις τα πλαστικά της 
χωρίς να τα κατστρέψεις ή χωρίς να τραυματίσεις τα χέρια σου
τεχνική που δεν είναι ίδια για όλους τους κατασκευαστές

πχ σε μαμία περίπτωση δεν θα την ανοίξεις ξεκινώντας απ' την εξωτερική μεριά ή τις γωνίες
τα δοντάκια είναι συνήθως στο εμπρός πλαίσιο και τα θυληκά τους στο πίσω πλαστικό

χρησιμοποίησε παλιές πιστωτικές κάρτες ή τηλεκάρτες ξεκινώντας και ανασηκώνοντας από το κέντρο και την εσωτερική ακμή του πλαισίου

----------


## Red

> φίλε Πέτρο εγώ νομίζω ότι αξίζεις απαντήσεων γιατί "τα έβαλες" με όλους και μου αρέσουν όσα είπες!
> 
> το πρόβλημα είναι ότι από μόνος σου απέτρεψες αυτούς που θα σου απαντούσαν
> είναι απαράδεκτο να λες δεν γνωρίζεις τι είναι και πως είναι ένας πυκνωτής (έστω και για πλάκα) και να θέλεις να επισκευάσεις ένα σοφιστικέ μηχάνημα
> δηλ δεν θα αλλάξεις ένα λαμπάκι και θα παίξει χρειάζονται πολλά περισσότερα και με λεπτομέριες ακόμη και στο κόλλημα των πυκνωτών
> 
> τέχνη και εμπειρία χρειάζεται και μόνο για να απασυναρμολογίσεις τα πλαστικά της 
> χωρίς να τα κατστρέψεις ή χωρίς να τραυματίσεις τα χέρια σου
> τεχνική που δεν είναι ίδια για όλους τους κατασκευαστές
> ...


Καλημέρα φίλε Νίκο και σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές στην αποσυναρμολόγηση!
Εννοείται οτι θέλει τέχνη και εμπειρία. Και εσύ μόλις μοιράστηκες λίγη απο αυτή μαζί μου.  :Smile: 
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ.

Αν τελικά είναι πρόβλημα πυκνωτή (9/10 είναι σύμφωνα με τις πηγές μου) τότε έχω σχεδόν καταλάβει τις λεπτομέρειες..
Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί βγήκατε όλοι να με φάτε.

Απο το μέχρι τώρα ψάξιμο(θα κάνω περισσότερο), αυτά που πρέπει να κάνω είναι: να εντοπίσω τον χαλασμένο πυκνωτή(συνήθως φουσκώνει απο πάνω), να προσέξω την πολικότητα αν είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός, να βρω έναν στα αντίστοιχα mF και στα αντίστοιχα ή περισσότερα Volt, και να έχω ένα σύρμα αποκόλλησης για να βγάλω τον παλιό. Το κολλητήρι ξέρω να το δουλεύω και τα περί σωματικής ακεραιότητας είναι κατανοητά, αν και οι μικροί πυκνωτές της οθόνης μου φαντάζομαι οτι δε μπορούν να κάνουν και πολλά. Μπορεί να ξεχνάω κάτι αλλά αυτή είναι η βασική ιδέα..

Τι το σοφιστικέ και τι το περίπλοκο έχει αυτή η διαδικασία που δε θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω ώστε να πρέπει να σκάσω 20άρικα σε τεχνικούς?

----------


## Panoss

Τον άλλαξες τελικά; Δουλεύει;

----------


## Red

Την άνοιξα για αρχή και έβγαλα κάποιες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Panoss

Απ' τις φωτό δεν φαίνεται κάποιος πυκνωτής φουσκωμένος.
Οι πυκνωτές ελέγχονται με καπασιτόμετρο και esr meter.
Επειδή δεν έχεις τίποτα απ' τα δύο  :Smile: , άλλαξέ τους όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, φτηνοί είναι.
(οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί είναι αυτά τα μαύρα βαρελάκια στην 3η φωτό που γράφουν πάνω τους 105 βαθμούς κελσίου, και...τα ασημένια βαρελάκια στη 2η φωτο)
Τα ασημένια δεν σε κόβω να τα αλλάζεις, είναι SMD, οπότε *άλλαξε τα μαύρα μόνο*.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα φτιάξει, ίσως φτιάξει ίσως κι όχι.

----------


## maik65

Καλησπέρα σας. Φίλε Πέτρο,το σαιτ μπορεί να λέγεται howtofixit,άλλα κάνεις δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να σου άπαντα.
Μην έχοντας της γνώσης λοιπόν ,κάλο είναι να σέβεσαι τους ανθρώπους που αφιερώνουν τον χρόνο τους και προσπαθούν να βοηθήσουν.Στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα λοιπόν ,έπρεπε να μας αναφέρεις οτι το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι εξωτερικό,και εμείς με την σειρά μας να σου δίναμε σωστές οδηγίες. Τώρα ,εάν νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να επισκευασης το τροφοδοτικό,εμπρός,εάν όχι ,πας και αγοράζεις ένα νέο. Αυτά....

----------


## Alxnks

> Απ' τις φωτό δεν φαίνεται κάποιος πυκνωτής φουσκωμένος.
> Οι πυκνωτές ελέγχονται με καπασιτόμετρο και esr meter.
> Επειδή δεν έχεις τίποτα απ' τα δύο , άλλαξέ τους όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, φτηνοί είναι.
> (οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί είναι αυτά τα μαύρα βαρελάκια στην 3η φωτό που γράφουν πάνω τους 105 βαθμούς κελσίου, και...τα ασημένια βαρελάκια στη 2η φωτο)
> Τα ασημένια δεν σε κόβω να τα αλλάζεις, είναι SMD, οπότε *άλλαξε τα μαύρα μόνο*.
> 
> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα φτιάξει, ίσως φτιάξει ίσως κι όχι.


Έχω αλλάξει τέτοιους πυκνωτές σε κάρτα γραφικών, δεν ηταν smd, λογικά αλλάζονται κι εδώ.

----------


## Panoss

Προφανώς κάπου θα είδε στο ίντερνετ ότι κάποιος με το *ίδιο μοντέλο και τα ίδια συμπτώματα* (σωστά Πέτρο; ) την επισκεύασε απλά αλλάζοντας τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές.
Το κακό είναι ότι η αλλαγή SMD ηλεκτρολυτικών...δεν είναι απλή...

----------


## Panoss

> Έχω αλλάξει τέτοιους πυκνωτές σε κάρτα γραφικών, δεν ηταν smd, λογικά αλλάζονται κι εδώ.


Οι ασημένιοι στη φωτό δεν είναι SMD;  :Think:

----------


## Alxnks

> Οι ασημένιοι στη φωτό δεν είναι SMD;


Δεν μου ανοίγει τη φωτο σε μεγάλη στο κινητό, δεν μπορω να διακρινω απο τη μικρή.
Σε μια παλιά μου κάρτα γραφικών όμως δεν ηταν και τους άλλαξα, είχαν σκάσει κάνα δυο και τους άλλαξα ολους (μονο τέτοιους είχε).

----------


## Red

*Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!!
*



> Απ' τις φωτό δεν φαίνεται κάποιος πυκνωτής φουσκωμένος.
> Οι πυκνωτές ελέγχονται με καπασιτόμετρο και esr meter.
> Επειδή δεν έχεις τίποτα απ' τα δύο , άλλαξέ τους όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, φτηνοί είναι.
> (οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί είναι αυτά τα μαύρα βαρελάκια στην 3η φωτό που γράφουν πάνω τους 105 βαθμούς κελσίου, και...τα ασημένια βαρελάκια στη 2η φωτο)
> Τα ασημένια δεν σε κόβω να τα αλλάζεις, είναι SMD, οπότε *άλλαξε τα μαύρα μόνο*.
> 
> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα φτιάξει, ίσως φτιάξει ίσως κι όχι.


Οπτικά πάντως και απο κοντά που τα κοίταξα όλα φαινόντουσαν στην πένα!
Ένας φίλος έχει ένα πολύμετρο. Κάνει?




> Καλησπέρα σας. Φίλε Πέτρο,το σαιτ μπορεί να λέγεται howtofixit,άλλα κάνεις δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να σου άπαντα.
> Μην έχοντας της γνώσης λοιπόν ,κάλο είναι να σέβεσαι τους ανθρώπους που αφιερώνουν τον χρόνο τους και προσπαθούν να βοηθήσουν.Στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα λοιπόν ,έπρεπε να μας αναφέρεις οτι το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι εξωτερικό,και εμείς με την σειρά μας να σου δίναμε σωστές οδηγίες. Τώρα ,εάν νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να επισκευασης το τροφοδοτικό,εμπρός,εάν όχι ,πας και αγοράζεις ένα νέο. Αυτά....


Καλησπέρα Μανώλη. Σέβομαι και σεβάστηκα τον καθένα απο αυτούς που μου έγραψαν, και εννοείται οτι δεν θεωρώ πως είναι υποχρεωμένος κάποιος να μου απαντήσει. Αλλού ήταν η διαφωνία αλλά πραγματικά δεν έχει τόση σημασία.

Έχεις δίκιο οτι ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι το τροφοδοτικό είναι όπως λες εξωτερικό!  Απλά νόμιζα οτι το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό θα βρίσκεται εσωτερικά όπως ειπώθηκε.
Άρα πρέπει να ανοίξω και το εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό? Για τι ψάχνω εκεί?





> Προφανώς κάπου θα είδε στο ίντερνετ ότι κάποιος με το *ίδιο μοντέλο και τα ίδια συμπτώματα* (σωστά Πέτρο; ) την επισκεύασε απλά αλλάζοντας τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές.
> Το κακό είναι ότι η αλλαγή SMD ηλεκτρολυτικών...δεν είναι απλή...


Για το δικό μου το μοντέλο δεν έχω βρει τίποτα δυστυχώς! :/
Απλά συνέκρινα τα συμπτώματα και τις πιθανές λύσεις άλλων lcd monitor με το δικό μου και συνήθως ήταν θέμα πυκνωτή.
Οι SMD είναι αυτοί με τη πλαστική βάση?

----------


## maik65

Ναι πρέπει να το ανοίξεις προσεκτικά,και το πρόβλημα θα φανεί από μόνο του .Για περαιτέρω,βάλε φώτο πάλι.

----------


## Red

Άνοιξα και το τροφοδοτικό.
Νομίζω βρέθηκε ο ένοχος.

----------


## maik65

Ωραία λοιπόν,δες και το μεγάλο πυκνωτή εάν είναι καλά στην υγεία του,(αν και νομίζω ότι αλλάζοντας τους 2 μια χαρά θα είσαι)γιατί στη φώτο δεν φαίνεται.

----------


## Panoss

Άλλαξέ τους όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς στο τροφοδοτικό μιας και δεν έχεις όργανα να τους μετρήσεις.
Δες στο youtube πώς κάνουν κολλήσεις - αποκολλήσεις (soldering & desoldering).

----------


## Red

Οκ ευχαριστώ παίδες!
Υπάρχει κίνδυνος με τον μεγάλο πυκνωτή να κρατάει κάποιο φορτίο? 
100μF, 420volt φαντάζομαι είναι θανατηφόρο.
Έχω δει οτι τους αποφορτίζουν με κατσαβίδια συνδέοντας τους 2 πόλους αλλά διάβαζα οτι δεν είναι και πολύ ασφαλές.

----------


## maik65

Σου εγραψα προσεκτικά . Να ,βλέπεις τι παθαίνει κανείς μην γνωρίζοντας τα βασικά. Έσπασες και το μπλε πυκνωτή στην δεύτερη φώτο.

----------

ezizu (04-02-16)

----------


## ezizu

> Σου εγραψα προσεκτικά . Να ,βλέπεις τι παθαίνει κανείς μην γνωρίζοντας τα βασικά. Έσπασες και το μπλε πυκνωτή στην δεύτερη φώτο.


Τον οποίο (μπλε πυκνωτή) εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να τον αντικαταστήσεις, διότι αν δεν το κάνεις, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να δημιουργηθεί βλάβη στο κύκλωμα, η οποία δεν θα έχει σχέση με την υπάρχουσα (χαλασμένοι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές)  και λογικά θα είναι πιο σύνθετη-δύσκολη (και μεγαλύτερου κόστους), στην επισκευή της.

----------


## nyannaco

> Έσπασες και το μπλε πυκνωτή στην δεύτερη φώτο.


Μμμ, μάλλον για varistor μου κάνει. Τί γράφει επάνω;

----------


## ezizu

> Μμμ, μάλλον για varistor μου κάνει. Τί γράφει επάνω;


Μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο.......σίγουρα οπτικά μοιάζει και με varistor.
Όμως είναι από την πλευρά της εξόδου (DC out) του τροφοδοτικού, οπότε βάσει της θέσης του, λογικά, οι πιθανότητες να είναι πυκνωτή, νομίζω ότι είναι περισσότερες.
Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι αυτό που προτείνεις, να μας γράψει τι ακριβώς αναγράφει επάνω του  ή να βγάλει μια καθαρή φωτογραφία του μπλε εξαρτήματος.

----------


## Red

Έβγαλα μία πιο κοντινή φωτό

Παρεπιπτόντως τον μετασχηματιστή δεν τον άνοιξα εγώ, με βοήθησε κάποιος που υποτίθεται είναι σχετικός.
Το άνοιξε λίγο βιαστικά με σφυρί και μία λεπίδα.

----------


## ezizu

Είναι όντως πυκνωτής 3,3nf / 250V.

Αναλυτικότερα χαρακτηριστικά :

http://www.compostar.com/SEC/T252%20Type(X1Y2).pdf

----------

maik65 (04-02-16)

----------


## nyannaco

Η παρτίδα στο Σήφη  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FILMAN

Πρόσεχε διότι αν ο πυκνωτής αυτός βραχυκύκλωσε θα έχεις την τάση του δικτύου στην έξοδο και θα πάθεις ηλεκτροπληξία αγγίζοντας την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού ή το τροφοδοτούμενο μόνιτορ!

----------

